# Bucks in Velvet



## Wishin4Fishin (Feb 24, 2011)

I had these two bucks behind my house one evening last week and was able to get a fiew good pictures.

The bad news is they are protected behind Nasa Plumbrook's high fence, although, I still really enjoy watching them.

The buck on the right was a solid eight point last year with incredible G2's that I would have scored around 125 inches on the hoof. He's already gained brow tine length over last year and appears to carry much more mass. If you zoom in you can see the mass in his bases. I watched this deer three to four nights a week last year.

The buck on the left was a basket eight last year. It appears he will have double split brows this year. You cannot see it in this picture but he has some great palmation in his rack. He is still a few year away from maturity but I think he's going to be a real stud. I didn't see this buck a lot early in the season last year but he stuck around pretty consistently after the rut.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Before heading out to the lake on Saturday, I had a bachelor group of 4 bucks run across the road in front of me. Two of them looked just like the deer in your picture. Unfortunately, they were in urban, no hunting land


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

I have two frequenting my cam but not nearly as nice as those.... But it's still early the deer don't start really moving in this area until September But those are two nice ones 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I saw a buck in velvet this morning on my way to work. I don't know a lot about deer, but thought that it was pretty early in the year for bucks to be growing antlers. Are they early this year, or am just mistaken?


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

mistaken....Bucks pretty much start to grow after they shed them Ive been eyeing 2 bruiser across the street from me the past 2 weeks. i watched them all summer last year when the beans were up and they were both big buck club. Its the same two again this year. amazing how they disappear come bow season...


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

There is a 10pt that runs my backyard ,in township,can't hunt him and his girls that eat every plant i put out, but seen him over the weekend in velvet.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Had 3 bucks across the road for the first time this summer last night in the beans. 2 were large bodied mature bucks and the third a youngin. We always have a group of bucks right across the road...usually 3-4 of them. We see them a few times a week all summer and then they disappear until late January. There is no hunting over there it is a very large tract of private land that is unhunted.


----------

